# Lowering Nic



## Barak (20/5/15)

Hey guys. 

Quick question, i bought some 12mg looper before they were sold out again, but on the atlantis and the 0.5ohm coil, this is a bit hard. 

To get it closer to 6, can i only add in some pg or vg mix in equal parts? for instance 20ml looper 12 mg with 20ml vg or pg to half it? or am i doing the maths wrong here? 

Thanks


----------



## Matt (20/5/15)

You are correct.
I always check the pg/vg ratio of the original juice and add the same ratio to lower the nic.


----------



## Barak (20/5/15)

Matt said:


> You are correct.
> I always check the pg/vg ratio of the original juice and add the same ratio to lower the nic.


cool. thanks man.


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

However, you will compromise on flavour...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (20/5/15)

Barak said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Quick question, i bought some 12mg looper before they were sold out again, but on the atlantis and the 0.5ohm coil, this is a bit hard.
> 
> ...


You are correct, but you are going to half your flavour aswell.


----------



## Barak (20/5/15)

Nooby said:


> However, you will compromise on flavour...


I guess that is expected. I don't think i will dilute it totally down to 6, just a little bit to get the sting out of it. I am also sitting with some bronchitis, so its especially hard at the moment.


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

If you can get Looper in 0mg, it would work perfect...


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

drop it down to about 9mg. much better and not too much flavour-loss


----------



## Barak (20/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> drop it down to about 9mg. much better and not too much flavour-loss



Jip. also what i was thinking. Oh and ps, will see if i can send that package to you on friday, otherwise monday.


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

Barak said:


> Jip. also what i was thinking. Oh and ps, will see if i can send that package to you on friday, otherwise monday.


cool stuff buddy


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Another thing, @Barak 
Maybe try diluting it with a little bit at first, say 5ml, not the whole bottle
Just in case you dont like the result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (22/5/15)

Silver said:


> Another thing, @Barak
> Maybe try diluting it with a little bit at first, say 5ml, not the whole bottle
> Just in case you dont like the result.


I have decided to just man up. The flavour is too good to dilute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

